# MS SQL - TimeStamp umwandeln/formatieren



## valkuere (13. April 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich hole mir aus PHP heraus den "timestamp" (yyyy-mm-dd hh:mm:ss) aus einer Tabelle. 
Dieser kommt aber in einem Format an, welches ich nicht gebrauchen kann.
Mein Ziel ist, das Format des timestamps in ein numerisches umzuwandeln!

Als DBMS benutze ich MS SQL.

thx a lot
mfg


----------



## Codago (16. April 2006)

Die Frage scheint mir im PHP-Forum besser untergebracht.

Wenn es sich um den Unix-Timestamp (sekunden seit 1.1.1970 glaube ich...), dann kannst Du mit getDate was werden. 
Schau mal die Funktionen auf  http://www.php.net/manual/de/ref.datetime.php durch

Viel Erfolg


----------

